# I need to flush the DNS on my WGR614 v6 (Netgear) router



## Eejit (Dec 18, 2004)

So obviously the question is: how do I do this?

The way internet service is set up where I now live, to connect to the internet, clients must first release, then flushdns, then renew their connections in that specific order. I have spent several hours now trying to track down a way to access the remote console for the router so that I can manually do this.

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

There is no DNS caching by your router.
For Windows XP:
Start button, Run, CMD
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release all
ipconfig /renew
exit


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

As Bill_Castner said there is no DNS cache on the router. You should be able to do a release / renew. Under status > router (or internet or wan) there should be the optio to release and renew. I don't know which specific router you have but it should apply.


----------



## Eejit (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay, I got it all figured out. I had it down for the computer no problem, but my building's DNS was acting up yesterday as I just found out so now the router works too. Thanks!


----------

